# formeron



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 1, 2012)

Making this thread to make some obeservations and give my opinion. 

Started taking it today and let me say i am shocked as hell at how fast it dries and does not smell bad either. Applied two pumps so far, hopeing to see how fast i lose this water weight i have put on recently.

more to come later.


----------



## oufinny (Mar 1, 2012)

Make sure you save some for the rest of us.  Are you doing the applicaton to your forearms so it is all absorbed or using your hands?


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 1, 2012)

oufinny said:


> Make sure you save some for the rest of us.  Are you doing the applicaton to your forearms so it is all absorbed or using your hands?


This one i just did my palms but now that you bring it up I might try to run it on with other body parts.


----------



## TJTJ (Mar 1, 2012)

In your opinions which is better the sub lingual or topical? Im watching this thread and Vibrants formeron thread since youre using the topical and hes taking it sub lingual.

Itll be a good comparison to see both types of applications.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 2, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> In your opinions which is better the sub lingual or topical? Im watching this thread and Vibrants formeron thread since youre using the topical and hes taking it sub lingual.
> 
> Itll be a good comparison to see both types of applications.


for me topical.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 2, 2012)

Day two down, 3 pumps today. Hoping to see some water loss here any day.


----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 3, 2012)

It soaks in waaaaay faster than I expected. 

Smells nice.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 3, 2012)

Apply it to the inside of one forearm and rub it in with the other forearm for best absorption.

3 pumps a day is a lot, I'm running one pump every fourth day and on a pretty heavy cycle. I noticed that any more and my elbows ache, a sign that I know means that it is working.


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 3, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> In your opinions which is better the sub lingual or topical? Im watching this thread and Vibrants formeron thread since youre using the topical and hes taking it sub lingual.
> 
> Itll be a good comparison to see both types of applications.



lol, Im not taking it sub lingual. I dont think you can do that. Im rubbing it on my forearms and obliques.


----------



## Diamond Plate (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm a week in on 4 pumps a day and feel great! No joint pain whatsoever. Been having great training sessions. No more gyno. I feel like taken on the world!  It doubles as a cologne. Splash a little on my neck. Chicks can't stop hugging me. I LOVE THIS STUFF!!!!!


----------



## TJTJ (Mar 3, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> lol, Im not taking it sub lingual. I dont think you can do that. Im rubbing it on my forearms and obliques.



Oh. Huh... IDK why I thought that. But anyways, this will still be a good comparison.


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 3, 2012)

scalp and underarms are the most absorbent places on the skin.  The best effect for anything on the skin is post shower otherwise the natural oils will block a lot.  At 5 pumps on the 3rd day I was going a little bevis and butthead so I'm down to 2-3 a day.


----------



## fatsopower (Mar 4, 2012)

sorry to ask a stupid question - I know that formeron can be used as part of pct - if I want to use it after my Super Dmz/Halo Ext cycle, do I still need to do clo 50/50/50/50 - or is formeron enough (even though clo is a serm and formeron is an AI...)
thanks - I'm in the process of re-learning and doing all the research I can, but I get a little ocd about this...


----------



## packers6211 (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm in! Been looking at this, since I pop enoough pills as it is, I good AI topical would benefit me. How is it on your joints? I started a bottle of Erase, but would like to see if this works as well.


----------



## brundel (Mar 4, 2012)

fatsopower said:


> sorry to ask a stupid question - I know that formeron can be used as part of pct - if I want to use it after my Super Dmz/Halo Ext cycle, do I still need to do clo 50/50/50/50 - or is formeron enough (even though clo is a serm and formeron is an AI...)
> thanks - I'm in the process of re-learning and doing all the research I can, but I get a little ocd about this...



Formeron is an AI and should be used where an AI would normally be used.
So for PCT you would normally use an AI, Clomid and if it were a heavy cycle HCG.
So in this case use the FOrmeron and Clomid.

Probably the FOrmeron would be enough for that particular cycle because its short ans sweet but my opinion is do the best and most you can to ensure full recovery.


----------



## brundel (Mar 4, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> I'm in! Been looking at this, since I pop enoough pills as it is, I good AI topical would benefit me. How is it on your joints? I started a bottle of Erase, but would like to see if this works as well.



Its ok on the joints if you keep the dose reasonable.


----------



## fatsopower (Mar 4, 2012)

brundel said:


> Formeron is an AI and should be used where an AI would normally be used.
> So for PCT you would normally use an AI, Clomid and if it were a heavy cycle HCG.
> So in this case use the FOrmeron and Clomid.
> 
> Probably the FOrmeron would be enough for that particular cycle because its short ans sweet but my opinion is do the best and most you can to ensure full recovery.


Thanks - much appreciated


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 5, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Apply it to the inside of one forearm and rub it in with the other forearm for best absorption.
> 
> 3 pumps a day is a lot, I'm running one pump every fourth day and on a pretty heavy cycle. I noticed that any more and my elbows ache, a sign that I know means that it is working.


3 pumps is nothing for what im taking and im also a big guy, 276 13% bf . 

Dropped a few lbs of water weight from the last time I got the scale. So far so good loving this stuff.


on a side note this product is so good we cant keep it in stock lol


----------



## packers6211 (Mar 6, 2012)

Nice then again Orbit sells out of a lot of stuff. Good business good products = sold out!! Yeah 13 % I hate you. Double that for me. THen add the fact I'm a elf at 5'5!!


----------



## sofargone561 (Mar 6, 2012)

i have no idea what this shit is lol


----------



## aaronsoccer4 (Mar 6, 2012)

sofargone561 said:


> i have no idea what this shit is lol



its pud lotion....


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 6, 2012)

sofargone561 said:


> i have no idea what this shit is lol




It is the best AI that I have ever used, hands down.


----------



## PappyMason (Mar 6, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> It is the best AI that I have ever used, hands down.



you would sub it for adex or aromasin?


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 6, 2012)

PappyMason said:


> you would sub it for adex or aromasin?



Yes and I do. It's my only AI now.


----------



## sofargone561 (Mar 6, 2012)

aaronsoccer4 said:


> its pud lotion....


 so i can whack one out with it?


Anabolic5150 said:


> Yes and I do. It's my only AI now.


 damhn really? that good?


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 6, 2012)

It is that good.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Mar 6, 2012)

^^ this^^ .. Works well and smells good


----------



## sofargone561 (Mar 6, 2012)

damn thats pretty cool. io might exeramint but not till my next cycle, i have everything coming together and i get nervous if i change shit last minute lmao. how is the price?


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 6, 2012)

You will love it. Price is solid at 43 bucks but its a epic product so its well worth it.


----------



## TJTJ (Mar 6, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> It is that good.




Really....Then I need to order some asap after hearing it from you. I wonder what Heavy Victor and GMO think about it


----------



## sofargone561 (Mar 6, 2012)

OrbitNutrition said:


> You will love it. Price is solid at 43 bucks but its a epic product so its well worth it.


is one bottle or can or w.e. it comes in enough?


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 6, 2012)

sofargone561 said:


> is one bottle or can or w.e. it comes in enough?



At 1 pump a day a bottle should last about 120 days. I bought one and then picked up one more.


----------



## brundel (Mar 6, 2012)

Each bottle is 120 pumps


----------



## brundel (Mar 6, 2012)

So 4 months at 1 pump a day.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 6, 2012)

sofargone561 said:


> is one bottle or can or w.e. it comes in enough?



1 bottle is plenty


----------



## packers6211 (Mar 6, 2012)

Nice will be picking some up soon.


----------



## towing (Mar 6, 2012)

Is it safe for long term use as maybe a bridge between cycles as well or would you need some other type of Test booster with it?


----------



## brundel (Mar 6, 2012)

Its very efficient at elevating test levels. 
Its also a ph so you get a great anabolic push during pct and added anabolism while off cycle.
During pct you would normally use an ai and a serm.
Formeron should still be joined with clomid for pct but will work great between cycles to elevate texlst levels faster.

I dont have any research to support any long term health issues.
When this stuff was used as a medication it was usually injected for years at a time


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 7, 2012)

all i know is im loving it right now.
Black Lion Research Formeron


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 7, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/orbit-nutrition/157431-formeron-faq.html

Nice little FAQ thread for us all


----------



## brundel (Mar 7, 2012)

The Faq will serve as a place for guys to go get the real scoop regarding the compound and Formeron as a product.


----------



## Diamond Plate (Mar 7, 2012)

Well I'm 11 days in using 4 pumps a day and the bottle is almost empty. It's spitting out now. So I don't think is has 120 pumps in it. False advertising? Was hoping to get a month out of one bottle. Little disappointed.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 7, 2012)

Diamond Plate said:


> Well I'm 11 days in using 4 pumps a day and the bottle is almost empty. It's spitting out now. So I don't think is has 120 pumps in it. False advertising? Was hoping to get a month out of one bottle. Little disappointed.



Impossible. That would be retarded short.


----------



## brundel (Mar 7, 2012)

It is impossible.
1 exactly 1ml comes out of the pump...I measured it over and over.
2 I have a 60ml syringe which I fill and expel 2 times for every bottle and I do this by hand for every bottle.

Your saying there is 44 pumps in the bottle.
Its impossible.
I would have had to somehow get not even 1 full barrel in there....it just cant happen bro.

Perhaps there is something obstructing the straw that pulls from the bottle.
Perhaps the straw was cut a little short.

Try taking the top off and turning it over.


----------



## brundel (Mar 7, 2012)

Also I pull behind the 60ml mark so there is technically more than 120.


----------



## Diamond Plate (Mar 8, 2012)

Yeah it's hard to believe but I'm almost out. Don't think it will last a lot longer. It's sucking air. Have to pump it several times to get enough out. Maybe I got a low batch. Who knows.


----------



## brundel (Mar 8, 2012)

Take the top off. Maybe the straw isnt reaching the bottom. It can happen.


----------



## Diamond Plate (Mar 10, 2012)

Yeah I think that is what it is. The straw almost measures 2 1/2 long. Thanks.


----------



## msumuscle (Mar 10, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> Really....Then I need to order some asap after hearing it from you. I wonder what Heavy Victor and GMO think about it





^^^^^^^^^this


----------



## brundel (Mar 10, 2012)

Diamond Plate said:


> Yeah I think that is what it is. The straw almost measures 2 1/2 long. Thanks.



Ok great. I cut the straws by hand. I have started cutting em longer and forcing em into the corner. It should help.


----------



## GXR64 (Mar 11, 2012)

Great info brundel.


----------



## brundel (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks brother.
The Formeron is really a great product.


----------



## Diamond Plate (Mar 13, 2012)

Ok I'm officially out. At 4 pumps a day one bottle last me 2 weeks and 3 days. So 17 days x 4 pumps a day equals 68 pumps. But the bottle claims 120 pumps. I'm short 52 pumps. Go figure. Either the pump is dispensing more than 1 ml or I got a low bottle. But being short 52 pumps seems like a lot. So maybe the pump is suspect? Anyone else run it straight for 4 pumps a day? How long you get? Any ideas Brundel?


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 13, 2012)

Interesting. I'm sure there is a explanation.


----------



## brundel (Mar 13, 2012)

Maybe the pump is shooting more than expected.
Ill measure the current pump setup right now.
There is no way it as under filled.
It is possible the pump is letting more out.
I did test about ten before I started selling em.
Unfortunately the straws have gotten a little thicker but not 100% thicker.
Ill measure now. give me a sec.


----------



## brundel (Mar 13, 2012)

exactly 1ml.


----------



## Diamond Plate (Mar 13, 2012)

brundel said:


> exactly 1ml.



Thats top to bottom right? Meaning pushing down from the top till it stops at the bottom.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 13, 2012)

brundel said:


> exactly 1ml.



Should be right on then. Possible use was wrong or more then stated idk


----------



## brundel (Mar 13, 2012)

Also there is more than one guy on this forum who ran it at 4 pumps.
The other thing is this.
I use a 60ml syringe to fill the bottles so....its impossible to get 68ml.
 So something is .."UP".
Not sure what, but I assure you no bottle leaves the clean room underfilled.
Do you have a syringe handy?

pull out the pump and clear it by shooting it  few times with water only...just stick the straw in a cup or something.
After your sure the straw is flushed and full of water shoot 1 full stroke into the back of a syringe.

Tell us how much goes into the barrel.


----------



## brundel (Mar 13, 2012)

Diamond Plate said:


> Thats top to bottom right? Meaning pushing down from the top till it stops at the bottom.



Yup.
Try measuring the amount of stuff shooting out of the straw.
Because if its shooting too much out I need to know that.


----------



## Diamond Plate (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't have a syringe. I can buy one if you want. If they sell them locally.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 13, 2012)

I will test mine in a few.


----------



## brundel (Mar 13, 2012)

Let see what orbit comes up with.
Mine that I just randomly pulled out of a box I was prepping for shipping measured exactly 1ml.


----------



## Diamond Plate (Mar 13, 2012)

This is odd. I did everything right. 4 full pumps a day. And I'm short 52 pumps. There has to be a good reason. I don't think it could evaporate. It's capped.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 13, 2012)

I'll do an independent study on mine right now.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 13, 2012)

Just pumped mine into a 3ml syringe.. full pump put out 1 1/2 ml.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 13, 2012)

This is being handled appropriately now.


----------



## brundel (Mar 13, 2012)

^^^


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 13, 2012)

brundel, I just measured mine and a full pump put out a bit over 1 1/2 ml, the same as Pittsburgh63.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 13, 2012)

OrbitNutrition said:


> This is being handled appropriately now.



That's good, much respect for taking care of it.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Mar 13, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> That's good, much respect for taking care of it.



For sure. I'm wanting to order asap. I like the reviews!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 20, 2012)

Love the hell out of this right now, getting drier and drier as time goes and no gyno flare ups from the other stuff im taking.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 20, 2012)

Heck yeah.  I had a gyno flare up on masin right before I got my formeron and it has definately brought it down and reduced the sensitivity.  I'm still running 4 pumps a day.. Staying nice and dry.. I love this stuff as well.


----------



## brundel (Mar 20, 2012)

Glad everyone is liking it!


----------



## packers6211 (Mar 20, 2012)

If Orbit says it's g2g then i take it for Gold. I will be getting me some for sure.


----------



## jwa (Mar 20, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> If Orbit says it's g2g then i take it for Gold. I will be getting me some for sure.



Gonna start running my bottle soon (tomorrow ) bud


----------



## packers6211 (Mar 20, 2012)

jwa said:


> Gonna start running my bottle soon (tomorrow ) bud




Sweet let me know if you log it bro!


----------



## sar012977 (Mar 20, 2012)

I just received mine and the dang pump is broken.  It doesn't pump anything but a lil squirt then gets stuck. Can I get a new pump??


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 20, 2012)

sar012977 said:


> I just received mine and the dang pump is broken.  It doesn't pump anything but a lil squirt then gets stuck. Can I get a new pump??



Ask the place you bought it from via email.


----------



## oufinny (Mar 20, 2012)

I can tell you that it is the most effective AI I have tried.  Sure aromasin works but it has its own issues, Formeron is by far a better choice for any long term use.  I dropped 2-3 pounds of water the first 36 hours and now 2-3 has me totally dry and my BP is dropping with it which is awesome.


----------



## jwa (Mar 21, 2012)

oufinny said:


> I can tell you that it is the most effective AI I have tried.  Sure aromasin works but it has its own issues, Formeron is by far a better choice for any long term use.  I dropped 2-3 pounds of water the first 36 hours and now 2-3 has me totally dry and my BP is dropping with it which is awesome.



That is awesome!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 21, 2012)

Best AI on the market, best AI period. And it's nice that brundel is here to answer questions, give advice and such.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 22, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Best AI on the market, best AI period. And it's nice that brundel is here to answer questions, give advice and such.



Couldn't agree more


----------



## Kleen (Mar 29, 2012)

I got mine a little while back and have been using it at 1 pump a day, with the 1st and 2nd day starting at 2 pumps. I have not even started to experience any puffiness or anything from the other stuff I am running right now. Cool thing is Orbit has it at a great price.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 29, 2012)

Kleen said:


> I got mine a little while back and have been using it at 1 pump a day, with the 1st and 2nd day starting at 2 pumps. I have not even started to experience any puffiness or anything from the other stuff I am running right now. Cool thing is Orbit has it at a great price.



Good to hear bro


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 5, 2012)

Orbit, when will you have it back in stock? Shoot me a PM. 

Thanks bud.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Apr 5, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> Orbit, when will you have it back in stock? Shoot me a PM.
> 
> Thanks bud.



Not sure right now, there was a emergency with Black lion and they have been mia for a week now. Hopefully everything is ok and they will be back at it asap.


----------



## ESTEBEVERDE (Nov 6, 2012)

I've now used 2 bottles as solo cycles!

1st bottle I ran by itself.

2nd bottle I ran with Prolactrone and DAA (3.33 mg b.i.d. a.m./p.m)

Both are fucking amazing. I dry out within just a day or two and my test goes through the roof. So much so that I get start to get bacne! (going to have to try Black Lion Researches [FONT=Tahoma, Verdana, sans-serif]Acnedren!)[/FONT]

[FONT=Tahoma, Verdana, sans-serif]I can honestly say brundel has knocked it completely out of the park with his formulations!!! 

Only Sides Are Joint Pain (this is a great indictor E2 has dropped and it's time to let it rise just a bit) And ROCK HARD ERECTIONS! lol

Seriously... Waaaay more than on viagra, cialis, levitra etc. 

Most definitely a recommend buy! I've got a dozen bottles I'm keeping on hand and will be ordering at least a dozen more and the prolactrone to match! [/FONT]


----------



## brundel (Nov 6, 2012)

Awesome review bro. Thanks for the positive words.


----------



## ESTEBEVERDE (Nov 6, 2012)

brundel said:


> Awesome review bro. Thanks for the positive words.



My Pleasure brundel! Props where props are due brother!!! You've literally made magic and managed to get it in a bottle!!!


----------



## pilip99 (Nov 9, 2012)

formeron and prolactrone in stock!


----------



## packers6211 (Nov 9, 2012)

Formeron sales out so quick, be nice to get one of these to run with cycle.


----------



## pilip99 (Nov 10, 2012)

definitely bro... for high test cycles especially or with highly aromatizing compounds...


----------



## Bonchwater (Nov 21, 2012)

Gotta stock up before they sell out


----------



## ESTEBEVERDE (Nov 21, 2012)

I'd say get two! They work a charm!


----------



## Z82 (Nov 21, 2012)

I just picked up two bottles. This stuff is great!  I also used the black Friday promo for 10% off! Good deal!


----------



## pilip99 (Nov 24, 2012)

Black Lion Research|Formeron|Acnedren|Prolactrone|Methadrone|


get em here guys! acnedren is OOS, but the other products are in.... take advantage!!


----------



## Bonchwater (Nov 27, 2012)

Stocked up on black friday


----------



## jwa (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm surprised to see formeron is still in stock. Great product.


----------



## pilip99 (Nov 29, 2012)

acnedren OOS  get your BLR supplies today!


----------



## brundel (Nov 29, 2012)

We are working hard to keep up with demand. Soon we wont run into stock issues. Probably mid Dec there will no longer be any issues. For now be patient we are making bottles as fast as possible.


----------

